# Our Rose Bowl trip



## CheyAut (Jan 23, 2010)

The drill team hubby and I are in (www.minimystique.org) were in the Rose Bowl parade for our third year. Here are some photos from the trip...

We had several motorhomes we all stayed in, at the LA Equestrian Center, where our horses lived for the week. In between two of them we had a tent and tables for meals ect. Here we're putting together ribbons for their manes/tails







Shoud be self-explanatory 











Budweiser's dalmation






Our carts in "our" barn






Not sure which group's carriage this is, but it's purdy










Bud's dalmation and Well Fargo's boxer, and some of the Wells Fargo horses
















They shared our barn isle






The equestrian groups had a dinner











More ribbon stuff






Another shot of the carts






]


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 23, 2010)

That's us!






These next shots are from the Equestfest: all the equestrian groups perform for the public. We also had a booth, and a mini for the crowd to meet.




































Parade morning!


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 23, 2010)

And some random photos of our group


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 23, 2010)

And photos from my cell phone...

The trip there











Craig and one of the Budweiser Clydesdales






Me and same
















Interesting get up at Equestfest











We're performing at WEG!






Hubby drew this






Getting the horses ready for the parade

First a bath






Then sparkly toes











All ready to get harnessed and hitched!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 23, 2010)

Great pictures,looks like alot of fun!


----------



## Minxiesmom (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow! Wonderful pictures! Wish I would have been there. I didn't know you had been invited to the WEG!!!!! I heard that you have to pay your own way. Or do you have a sponsor? If not, do you have something set up to take donations. I know I would be willing to send a little something to help! I am proud to help support such great representatives of our breed. Good luck with it.


----------



## topnotchminis (Jan 23, 2010)

Great pics! Is the blue roan yours? He is very pretty.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jan 23, 2010)

What an awesome experience that must be!! Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks all!

Yup, we are paying our own way, and trying to raise money. We'd LOVE any donations, and we're a 501c3 so they're tax deductable



http://www.minimystique.org/sponsorship.htm Thank you soooo much!!!



(If I'm not allowed to post that, I am sooo sorry)

Yup, the blue roan is my gelding, TCM Midnight Blues, aka Midnight. Mr. Attitude lol!



The chestnut in a lot fo the pics is hubby's horse, 26 y/o Concho Cassanova


----------



## Minxiesmom (Jan 24, 2010)

CheyAut said:


> Thanks all!
> Yup, we are paying our own way, and trying to raise money. We'd LOVE any donations, and we're a 501c3 so they're tax deductable
> 
> 
> ...


I am trying to send some money using Pay Pal. Which email address should I use. The one I found on the Home page was Information @ mini mystique.org. Is that the one to send it to? I am kinda computer illiterate, so if I am not seeing the obvious, please forgive my brain!


----------



## Leeana (Jan 24, 2010)

Very very neat!!!! Thanks for sharing your experience!!


----------



## Seashells (Jan 24, 2010)

It was great seeing your photos! Always wonderful to see the fun side of owning these minis! I really liked the little calvery horse and rider, too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 26, 2010)

I could feel all the excitement and hoopala in your pictures - how neat you could be there and participate! The horses looked great! We did actually see you on TV - we stayed glued until the minis came through! LOL

Loved the pictures - you captured everything so well that we felt as though we were also there - thanks for sharing and congrats on being part of the big day (and on TV LOL - you're a celebrity for sure!).


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh Girl that must be a BLAST!!!!! I never thought about the behind the scenes stuff before. I had no idea so much went on! I've always loved the Budweiser clydesdales!! Thanks so much for posting all these pictures!! They are awesome!!!!


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 26, 2010)

Minxiesmom said:


> Which email address should I use. The one I found on the Home page was Information @ mini mystique.org. Is that the one to send it to? I am kinda computer illiterate, so if I am not seeing the obvious, please forgive my brain!



Oh good question, I didn't realize the paypal button didn't automatically fill it in! I'll find out for you



You can also email Shirlee our treasurer at [email protected] Again, THANK YOU!!!





Glad everyone is enjoying the photos!



It sure is fun



A lot of work, but fun!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jan 26, 2010)

Loved the Pix - I only watched on TV but besides you, I also had friends in the Arabian group, the Haflinger group, and one other, I can't think of right now!


----------



## jleonard (Jan 26, 2010)

Love the pictures, and enjoyed watching you in the parade! What days will you be preforming at WEG? Will your demo be in the Equine Village? I will have to look for you. My mounted games group will be doing an 8 day demo, and although I decided not to ride in it, I'm sure I'll be out there for at least a few of the days helping at the booth. Hopefully I'll be working at the headset booth some of the time as well. I would love to see your drill team perform in person!


----------



## maplegum (Jan 26, 2010)

I almost didn't open this thread as I thought it would be holiday type snaps, not horses. Well was I surprised!

Living across the other side of the world, the title kind of threw me.

I just loved your photos. What a special time to be part of. I love the pics of all the carts lined up. Bet you guys had a blast! I just love being amongst horses of all shapes and sizes and that seems like the perfect place do it.

It looks dark when your parade started out.


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 27, 2010)

LOL, I knew you would have lots of pics to share!!! Looks like it was fun! Hmmm, that one rig with the statue thingy was 'interesting'! And looks like the Budweiser horses are really good at looking for handouts or attention also. I love Wells Fargo's rig! Saw them in person here and wow!! Stunning horses! How fun to be surrounded by so many different types, sizes and shapes of horses!!


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 27, 2010)

For WEG, we are performing for 8 days, two performances each. It's the last week, so I think the last 8 days. I know we'll be there during the CDE, wahoo!





We have this whole list of when they need vaccines and deworming, we have to get their first vaccine this weekend for it! Kinda crazy!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jan 28, 2010)

To ober cool. I spent all day watching reruns of the Rose Parade, also tried finding something on YouTube and google. I am so pleased you shared your pictures with us. Just really awesome what you do and it seems like so much fun. Behind the senses at the parade was fantastic. I would have had permanent goose bumps.


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you for sharing!!!

I sure did watch and cheer you on! Wonderful effort.

Peggy


----------

